# Lennox DT4035CNM



## Danza (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm looking at redoing my fire place surround, so I'm online looking for the manual for a Lennox DT4035CNM gas fireplace. So far no luck.  Maybe someone can point me in the right direction?

I want to review the manual since I figure it will tell me how far from the unit I can put my wood mantel and wood trim around it.   I'd also like to get rid of the raised stone area on the floor in front of it since it's a tripping hazard but not sure if I can do to fire safety regulations (i'm pretty sure I can with this unit) and put carpet there.  But I want to know for sure. 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 10, 2013)

call lennox and ask them 800-655-2008


----------

